# ISO of Roamio Pro with life



## Maverick923 (Oct 21, 2015)

I am trying to find a Roamio Pro or Bolt+ if I am so lucky.
I am trying to get a lifetime or all in.
I am looking for something around $500 or so shipped.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

eBay ?

(Note that the Roamio Plus and Pro are identical, aside from hard drive size.)


----------



## Maverick923 (Oct 21, 2015)

Ebay or where I can find one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Maverick923 said:


> Ebay or where I can find one.


I think that krkaufman is suggesting that you look at eBay (that's an eBay link in the response). 

There currently are 2 there in Buy-It-Now sales for $525-529.99 plus shipping (one of which also will entertain other offers), as well as other Buy-It-Now offers and auction items.


----------



## Maverick923 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes I see that. I hope to find the 3tb pro I am looking for.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Also, do keep your eyes open on the Buyer/Seller area here.

Buyer/Seller Area

You just missed: a well-regarded seller there seemingly just sold (yesterday/today) his 2nd Roamio Pro there, and there are other offers there as well. Good luck!


----------



## T Man (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm willing to sell my Roamio Plus with Lifetime for $475. Want to move to a Bolt (heavily thinking of moving to OTA, but want the option to move back to Cable if needed).


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi! I am about to put my Roamio Pro on the market with Lifetime. Still under Tivo Extended warranty for a month or so.
Let me know if interested


----------

